# Nothing last forever.



## Bootleg (Feb 16, 2011)

As with everything in this life all good things come to an end.

Same with this BB.

It was fun while it lasted.


----------



## KZQuixote (Feb 16, 2011)

Hey Dude,

Thanks for letting us know of your decision.

See you nowhere.

Bill


----------



## jpranch (Feb 16, 2011)

So are we dead? If we died where is the white light??? Not sure wat your getting at?


----------



## rshuey (Feb 17, 2011)

Lots of drama queens in the code world. Grow a set people.


----------



## Yankee (Feb 17, 2011)

rshuey said:
			
		

> Lots of drama queens in the code world. Grow a set people.


What, we're back to discussing avatars again? ; )


----------



## rshuey (Feb 17, 2011)

Hahaha. Nice.


----------



## inspecterbake (Feb 17, 2011)

I hope everyone can set there differences aside I learn more on this board than any other resource I have available and it would be ashamed to see it destroyed.


----------



## FM William Burns (Feb 17, 2011)

The site is fine, free to Joe Public or others and offers what we want, need and like.  Cool out those who choose whatever........is there more fish falling from the sky??????

Keep up the great work Admin!


----------



## FyrBldgGuy (Feb 17, 2011)

The rumors of the death of this board have been greatly exaggerated.

So long kid.


----------



## Kevin Turner (Feb 17, 2011)

Can't we just all get along..............And for those that can't..........That's their choice


----------



## fatboy (Feb 17, 2011)

WOW, what the he!! did I miss overnight?


----------



## texasbo (Feb 17, 2011)

Bootleg said:
			
		

> As with everything in this life all good things come to an end.Same with this BB.It was fun while it lasted.


Strange and enigmatic post, Bootleg. I didn't realize we were coming to an end...
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 387


View attachment 387


/monthly_2011_02/bunny-pancake.jpg.325d64182f73c46f5a4a2737ac5c1cb7.jpg


----------



## fatboy (Feb 17, 2011)

LOL txbo, good one.............


----------



## texasbo (Feb 17, 2011)

Isn't this the SECOND time bootleg has packed it in? If I remember correctly, when I first joined this group, there were recent threads that he had left. Then I guess he came back, and now he's leaving again? Come on folks, just remember it's only a few days in the 28 day cycle, then you'll be all good again.


----------



## FredK (Feb 17, 2011)

I hear there's a full moon shortly?  Wonder if that's what get's people more crazy.

It does bring them into the office.


----------



## mark handler (Feb 17, 2011)

MAROON 5 LYRICS

"Nothing Lasts Forever"

It is so easy to see

Dysfunction between you and me

We must free up these tired souls

Before the sadness kills us both


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Feb 17, 2011)

jar,

I'm just a little guppy swimming with all you sharks, sometimes I fell like fish food.

You gotta do what you feel is right! I'm just grateful you let me in the rusty boat at the bottom of the ocean. bup..bup...

pc1


----------



## mark handler (Feb 17, 2011)

I want to complement Jeff for dealing with all the people on this BB. Hundreds of different personalities, and agendas. Jeff, it seens to me, has realized the importantce  of trying to respect everyone’s right too be who they are, Treat them in a respectful manner even when difficult. Eventually most will likely return this site.

Submitted with respect.


----------



## packsaddle (Feb 17, 2011)

when icc went south and jeff started this forum, i too created a code forum as a safety net just in case this forum didn't work out.

i still have it so if anybody is interested just send me an email at copenhagen2_7 (at) yahoo.com.

there are no elite "private" areas on my site and no need to donate money.

i'm not competing and don't care if anyone joins or not.....just saying it is out there as a backup.

if you're happy here that is great, then by all means stay here.

i'm going to hang around here too, until i'm eventually banned.

that is all, carry on.


----------



## brudgers (Feb 17, 2011)

packsaddle said:
			
		

> i'm going to hang around here too, until i'm eventually banned.


I think you'd have to work a lot harder to get banned.


----------



## Yankee (Feb 17, 2011)

Here ya go, you're band-ded


----------



## TJacobs (Feb 17, 2011)

Was it something we said???


----------



## TimNY (Feb 17, 2011)

Always sorry to see people leave.

Not sure the point of this thread.


----------



## pwood (Feb 17, 2011)

wtf. i leave for a few days and chicken little takes over and the sky is falling? must be some members are that age now and  going thru mental pause. i love it here still and support the regime and don't plan on bailing anytime soon so carry on jeff and crew :mrgreen:


----------



## FM William Burns (Feb 17, 2011)

And the Band of Brothers & Sisters plays on.................


----------



## RJJ (Feb 18, 2011)

I know I have been off the BB lately more then I have been on, but I don't know of any issues that would close this BB. If Bootleg has had his feathers ruffled then please pm me. I have not been able to be of much support for Jeff over the last couple of months. This BB is a live and well.


----------

